# LL Pine Island sunrise pic



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I took this about 2yrs ago and though these were good pics.
Wanted to frame one. What do you think #1, 2 or 3??
I like #2

Here is #1


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Here is #2*

Attached


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Here is #3*

Attached 3


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

1


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is a tough choice! Excellent by the way.
#1 shows the intensity of the sun best
#2 may be better on the clouds and sky near you


Probably I would go with #1, but .....



I had two fishing pictures (sunrise and landscape) enlarged and framed also. I think you will be glad you did it. In fact the shop I had do it was up your way. It was on the north side of the road in the FM 1960 to Spring-Cypress area, and west of I-45


One of my two was such that cropping some on top and bottom helped. But I think yours would be best not cropped.


Found it: PhotoSource at 5106 Louetta Rd, Spring, TX 77379


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

1 then 2


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

All great. #2 my vote. There is an Eagle in the tree top. Maybe!!!


----------



## Gwaiteboy (Mar 9, 2018)

*Pine Island Sunrise Pic*

Number 2 but all good


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I like the color in two best but the water in the foreground looks a little fuzzy.

I say #1. They are all great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I'm in on number 2...

I used to take photos of sun set and rises when offshore...even sold a few...the two most magical times of the day!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

2


----------



## Mark Godleski (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the ripples in 1


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Metallic Mustang GT said:


> I like the ripples in 1


WHAT?

Oh you said "ripple", I thought you said something else. I was going to say I need to go back and look at the picture a lot closer!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of LL. I like all of them but 1 is my favorite. Great pictures 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I vote #2.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

1 and 2. Hard choice between the two. I have one similar to #3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yesterday I planned for a Sept 1st similar picture in China Texas. Never been to China before but now I have. Yesterday morning opening day of Dove season and we have the only thunderstorm in the state of Texas headed for us at daylight. Wake at 2am to sit and watch the rain. No sunrise. After the storm we managed to shoot about 1/2 box of shells but incredibly slow. Trying to catch up and recoporate today. Oh well!

I think pic#2 was taken first. I think I will use that one. Thanks for all the replies. I was really stuck on #1 or #2. They both show a lot of color etc in the sky. I also like how the trees on pine island look solid black in the distance like I blackened them out or something.
Take with a Samsung Galaxy 5 cell phone.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

All three looks great, think #2 would do better hanging on wall, followed by #1. #3 can work, just needs some photoshop to saturate some colors.


----------

